# Headline of the Year: Philadelphia 76ers



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Philadelphia 76ers' season?

Read the rules here.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

What about "Goodbye O'Brien"? :biggrin: 

I'd say the Iguodala one


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> What about "Goodbye O'Brien"? :biggrin:
> 
> I'd say the Iguodala one


I think the one welcoming Cheeks back also stands for goodbye O'Brien.

I picked the AI/AI one, it's what we've been excited about all season.


----------

